# ROYAL IMAGE CANADA CAR SHOW



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

The date is set, everything is falling into place................

we are just waiting for a few minor details...............

and a couple HUGE deals......................








* please dont post here until the flyer is posted. after that its going to be a free for all!


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

TTT


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I like that car she is sittin on many of memories cruzin in that car back in the day when it was red.





The chick looks ok to, :uh: 

Flyer is tight guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

We want to come guys, any help we can get to get over the border and back would be appreciated, if you can. Both have felony convictions from 1994 and they where gun charges. HELP please...We want to come party with you canadians. And send some flyers my way I will promote your show down here to the fullest. Thanks

The Jenda's

2109 se 112th Ave
Portland, OR 97216 



Last edited by Hydrogirl at Apr 30 2004, 07:42 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 Nice Flyer hope to make it to that show


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice flyer ! You know I'll be there, should be a blast like usual!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THIS IS THE ONE I CANT WAIT FOR, LAST YEAR I COULDNT MAKE IT BUT ILL BE THERE THIS YEAR FOR SURE............................... :biggrin:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

props to flossy for all his efforts on tha flyer.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Damn...........thats a tight ass flyer. I'm impressed. :thumbsup:

Props to Flossy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Last edited by Fried Chicken Eater at Apr 30 2004, 11:48 AM


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

haha thnx bros..tell some peeps, its a good show for sure!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice flyer,Hope I can make it when the time comes :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

flossy, what other kinda work do you do?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

have to miss this one guys... work's sending me to work in cali for a little over a month... from July 25 till Sept 5th.... it sucks...but i'll be sure to make as many shows as i can while i'm down there.... that's if i don't have to work the weekends


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

FLOSSY gets all the props here

along with dave king for pulling out the Meguiars deal and all the other hard work that was put in getting this sucker out


ya guys that's right it is our 3rd annual RI canada show in the OZONE parking lot, Aug 28th 2004

thanks to:

monster press
action plating
mr.lube
LORDCO
ozone
delanies
east side urban wear
sammy j peppers
thought patterns
neibourhood auto glass
fleetwood trophies

and EXTRA SPECIAL THANKS TO

*** WESTSIDE HYDRAULICS ***

and

*** MEGUIARS ****

AND dont forget this year it is a WHOLE weekend event with the show, after party and bbq the next day!


not to mention all the coverage we are so lucky to be getting

what more can i say? besides all the trophies, mag and radio coverage, door prizes, raffle, 50/50, after party and free BBQ ............... what would you really be missing anyway right?

HAHHAHHAHA

see you ALL there


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

ya, special thanx to westside hydraulics, and sonia at street customs for tha hook up on tha magazine coverage. p.s. see ya on the 22 nick.


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Let the pimpin begin, pimpity pimp pimp pimp!


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Apr 30 2004, 07:28 PM
> *Let the pimpin begin, pimpity pimp pimp pimp!*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :wave:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

nice poster flossy.

ill be there for sure


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Luvin the Flyer/ Poster Hey Leo your gonna have to send me one homie


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

You will have to ask Mr Furious for one. 

Thats the canda guys flyer


----------



## pimpprofess (Dec 22, 2003)

Thatz a dope flyer~


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey one you all pm me can you all somebody mail me one homie


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 1 2004, 07:55 PM
> *You will have to ask Mr Furious for one.
> 
> Thats the canda guys flyer*


 it's spelled "canada". damn yankees.  j/p


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

rolled by the strip last night around 8ish to catch the last few hours of the beautiful weather......good to see RI and a few Strong boys holdin down the west-end :thumbsup: was hopin to hang back and shoot the shit for a few but my daughter wasn't havin it :biggrin: maybe next time the wife and kid will prefer to stay home :biggrin:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@May 3 2004, 01:34 PM
> *rolled by the strip last night around 8ish to catch the last few hours of the beautiful weather......good to see RI and a few Strong boys holdin down the west-end :thumbsup: was hopin to hang back and shoot the shit for a few but my daughter wasn't havin it :biggrin: maybe next time the wife and kid will prefer to stay home :biggrin:*


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

WOW! ozone after party??? 

i think i'm gonna start early. how about next friday


c ya all there


----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)

I might also have to start early, next friday sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok I need some directions coming from Portland sense thats the easiest place to identify in Oregon. And how long of a trip is it?


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

head straight up the I-5. it depends on what you're driving and how fast....


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

4-6 hrs depending on traffic. 

i'll try to post a pre reg on here or look for our flyers at the LRM show


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

if you want to e mail me a copy of the pre-reg. Ill post a downloadable copy on my web site bro...


www.amgstudios.com


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

if you want me to do that for ya, send me a copy of the flyer also ok? lemme know whats up, Im always glad to help promote another show you know... 



Last edited by A-Run at May 11 2004, 08:09 PM


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@May 11 2004, 09:08 PM
> *if you want me to do that for ya, send me a copy of the flyer also ok? lemme know whats up, Im always glad to help promote another show you know...*


 GOOD LOOKIN OUT. I'LL GET FURIOUS TO SEND YOU THAT ASAP. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE. G


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

send the pre-reg. and the flyer to 

[email protected]

and Ill ad it to the promo section and the coming events section plus put a link here so people can get to it eazy...
and you know Ill be up there with the camera :biggrin: 



Last edited by A-Run at May 11 2004, 08:22 PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life+May 11 2004, 07:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (pimpin' life @ May 11 2004, 07:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--A-Run_@May 11 2004, 09:08 PM
> *if you want me to do that for ya, send me a copy of the flyer also ok? lemme know whats up, Im always glad to help promote another show you know...*


GOOD LOOKIN OUT. I'LL GET FURIOUS TO SEND YOU THAT ASAP. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE. G[/b][/quote]
good job a-run :thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

dont have a scanner. G get on it


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrfurious_@May 12 2004, 06:58 PM
> *dont have a scanner. G get on it*


 Ya rub that lamp and make it happen, EH


jp


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo+May 12 2004, 09:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (leo @ May 12 2004, 09:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Mrfurious_@May 12 2004, 06:58 PM
> *dont have a scanner.  G get on it*


Ya rub that lamp and make it happen, EH


jp [/b][/quote]
If you didn't know, G is mexican.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean+May 13 2004, 01:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (tijuanasean @ May 13 2004, 01:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you didn't know, G is mexican.[/b][/quote]
weird...I coulda swore that he was Italian???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I THOUGHT HE WAS WHITE :ugh:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

maybe he's half white, half mexican and half Italian. :biggrin:


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

he is actually 1/2 black and 1/2 asian :biggrin:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

i'm what ever the situation calls for. for example portland=half spanish, out clubbin=half black, clubbin at the ozone=half white etc. etc. i'm multicultural in every way buddy.


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

my salsa :cheesy:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@May 13 2004, 12:32 PM
> *i'm what ever the situation calls for. for example portland=half spanish, out clubbin=half black, clubbin at the ozone=half white etc. etc.  i'm multicultural in every way buddy. *


what would you be at say....playland???



besides a 16 y-o predator!!!!    



Last edited by graham at May 14 2004, 03:29 PM


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham+May 14 2004, 10:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (graham @ May 14 2004, 10:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--pimpin' life_@May 13 2004, 12:32 PM
> *i'm what ever the situation calls for. for example portland=half spanish, out clubbin=half black, clubbin at the ozone=half white etc. etc.  i'm multicultural in every way buddy. *


what would you be at say....playland???



besides a 16 y-o predator!!!!   [/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn.........thays funny. Graham........were you been? What up Gurdeep


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by graham+May 14 2004, 12:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (graham @ May 14 2004, 12:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--pimpin' life_@May 13 2004, 12:32 PM
> *i'm what ever the situation calls for. for example portland=half spanish, out clubbin=half black, clubbin at the ozone=half white etc. etc.  i'm multicultural in every way buddy. *


what would you be at say....playland???



besides a 16 y-o predator!!!!   [/b][/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh:   as long as she's legal, tender and fine. whut up fce call me


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

just checking out trophies.....................

oh and if anyone whats trophies in the area, try graham at FLEETWOOD TROPHIES & AWARDS. he is the hook-up


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

just finalized all the sponsors. were ready , so who's comin for down south?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

whats up my canadian brothers.... sittin here in long beach Ca. waiting till the morning so i can fly back home


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

linin up the radio adds



stay tuned





looking for a dj


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrfurious_@Jun 25 2004, 09:31 PM
> *linin up the radio adds
> 
> 
> ...


 is street stars on that ad :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flossy VonFleetwood_@Apr 30 2004, 02:28 PM
> *haha thnx bros..tell some peeps, its a good show for sure!*


 how do i get in if i am a felon. can you really pay at the border to get in?


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Jun 26 2004, 11:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Jun 26 2004, 11:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Flossy VonFleetwood_@Apr 30 2004, 02:28 PM
> *haha thnx bros..tell some peeps, its a good show for sure!*


how do i get in if i am a felon. can you really pay at the border to get in?[/b][/quote]
i heard something about that, not sure though. it's not really that hard to get across the border, as long as you roll through proper. eg. no tattys showin, dressed proper.. etc. etc.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Jun 26 2004, 10:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Jun 26 2004, 10:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Flossy VonFleetwood_@Apr 30 2004, 02:28 PM
> *haha thnx bros..tell some peeps, its a good show for sure!*


how do i get in if i am a felon. can you really pay at the border to get in?[/b][/quote]
the only way the cnd border is going to tell if you have a felon is if they run your name, when you are at the border make eye contact with the border person, dont hesitate on any questions, and have a flyer from the show handy to show them, dont bring any fire arms accross they hate that.

all in all be courtious, no attitude, and smile :biggrin: well not like that more like this


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Jun 26 2004, 01:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Jun 26 2004, 01:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only way the cnd border is going to tell if you have a felon is if they run your name, when you are at the border make eye contact with the border person, dont hesitate on any questions, and have a flyer from the show handy to show them, dont bring any fire arms accross they hate that.

all in all be courtious, no attitude, and smile :biggrin: well not like that more like this [/b][/quote]
be curtious smile no attitude , ya right there runnin this fools name :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 26 2004, 10:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 26 2004, 10:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be curtious smile no attitude , ya right there runnin this fools name :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
thanks for the support jackass nick. i heard it was a queens ransom or something. does anybody know


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Jun 28 2004, 07:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Jun 28 2004, 07:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the support jackass nick. i heard it was a queens ransom or something. does anybody know[/b][/quote]
nope but i'll find out for u and pm u.it would be nice to see a larger turnout from down south. whatever i can do to help out just let me know.


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

starting to hear about some US love..... c u guys there


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

Damn I wanna come!

Not bringin' any vehicles, just as a spectator...

...hmmm I wonder what those fools at WestJet are saying for that weekend....


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

just locked down the DJ



i feel it all coming together now


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Dont want ot crush on this post for RI, but does anyone have more recent news about NW SuperShow?

I figure since we all up in here one of you might know?


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Jul 12 2004, 11:20 PM
> *Dont want ot crush on this post for RI, but does anyone have more recent news about NW SuperShow?
> 
> I figure since we all up in here one of you might know?*


 :dunno: ithink there still looking for a location. got the last of our sponsor cheques now we're ready to buy the ticket to fly street customs and hibeamz magazine out :biggrin: sorry nick, u gotta drive yor ass out here


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

ttt 


-anybody have a list of who won what last year?


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

just got a pre reg from the ever so famous DEATH ROW 50 chev. i wopnder which other BIG NAME CARS we can count on seeing?


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I will try to have the "shadow" out this year.


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

get some dub caps on it.


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life+Jul 13 2004, 09:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (pimpin' life @ Jul 13 2004, 09:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Bagged_Conti_@Jul 12 2004, 11:20 PM
> *Dont want ot crush on this post for RI, but does anyone have more recent news about NW SuperShow?
> 
> I figure since we all up in here one of you might know?*


:dunno: ithink there still looking for a location. got the last of our sponsor cheques now we're ready to buy the ticket to fly street customs and hibeamz magazine out :biggrin: sorry nick, u gotta drive yor ass out here [/b][/quote]
Who's in charge of the northwest super show? cuz I heard there's a new place in aldergrove thats owned by the same guy that had the hillcrest or what ever it was called....



Can wait till the RI show looks like it will be better than ever...


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

sorry guys but there wont be a nw supershow no location. The spot in aldergrove is far from done. Thanks for the help any ways.......the ri show on the 28th should be off the hook.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Jul 20 2004, 10:50 PM
> *sorry guys but there wont be a nw supershow no location. The spot in aldergrove is far from done. Thanks for the help any ways.......the ri show on the 28th should be off the hook.*


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

how much is it if I pay when I get there on sat?


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

oh really......


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

20 bones


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

sounds good ...... if i stay over night, can i use someones garage? :biggrin:


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

IF YOU KNOW SOMEONE IN SURREY WITH A GARAGE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WISH I COULD GET OVER THE BORDER. TO FAR TO DRIVE TO TRY AND HAVETO TURN AROUND


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

that would not be the FUNtastic. too bad i'd love to see ya here. and i'm betting you would love to see the women here


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

FLOSSY- CALL ME DUDE!!!!1


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

1 month :cheesy:


----------



## BigBlackLincoln (May 10, 2004)

SHIT! I Gotta get to work, times runnin out


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 caprice lowrider_@Jul 21 2004, 04:22 PM
> *sounds good ...... if i stay over night, can i use someones garage? :biggrin:*


 you should just rent a storage locker for the night


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

man surrey aint that bad. i leave my drop top in the driveway top down every night, AND I'M IN THE GHETTO!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

i cant wait for this one :biggrin: 
g, give me a call no one wants to give me your number they all say you dont like me :0 :0 :0


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

i just got back today from europe. what a blast. nick call me or pm me your new #


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

hey wuts up guys, whats the adress for the show? ima have to hit up mapquest and make my first trip up ther to canada. :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

look up the ozone night club in surrey bc canada

1/2 block north of 72nd and king george hwy in surrey on the right

easiest thing to do is cross the border (peach arch crossing) its the one that I5 takes you directly too. cross the border. stick to the right lane take the first exitbut go under the over pass i think there is a sign that says white rock, it loops around and goes over the hwy. then take your first right at the lights on king george hwy fallow that all the way to the show about 15 min away driving at lowrider speeds :biggrin:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

i'm back in town till tha show. time to pump it up, only three weeks away. just booked the flight for kevin from street customs/ hibeamz magazines, nick is locked down from street stars, so who else is coming from down south? :cheesy:


----------



## foxxybiitch2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Royal Image knows how to Raise the Roof out here in Canada You cant miss this one you will never see girls and rides like this anywhere!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

:biggrin: lol


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin: ^ HAHAHAHAHHHAHA how true!


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i got some hotties lined up for the show :biggrin:


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

Do their parents know? :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Aug 7 2004, 04:17 PM
> *Do their parents know?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2115206[/snapback]​*



LOL 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Aug 7 2004, 05:17 PM
> *Do their parents know?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2115206[/snapback]​*


their moms are coming as well. the older the berry the sweeter tha juice


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater. (Jul 27, 2004)

THATS HOW THEY DO IT IN SURREY!!!


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

hey, just remember. i don't live in surrey, i live in panorama ridge :biggrin:


----------



## graham. (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater._@Aug 9 2004, 06:39 AM
> *THATS HOW THEY DO IT IN SURREY!!!
> [snapback]2118395[/snapback]​*


Fa Sho :cheesy:


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

nothin's ruffer than rich tsawwassen thugs.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater. (Jul 27, 2004)

THIS IS


----------



## graham. (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater._@Aug 12 2004, 08:35 AM
> *THIS IS
> [snapback]2127813[/snapback]​*


"Winners Circle" is the hardest ride to ever come out of the Valley. The detail is phenomenal.


----------



## SAL (Feb 20, 2004)

damn i'm slow at lookin through this i'll be there for sure


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OK THE CRUISE IS GOING DOWN AT THE JAVA 'OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT' ITS WERE EVERYONE CUISES AT EVERY FRIDAY, ILL BE OUT THERE FILMING FOR THE NEXT STREET STARS DVD, ILL SEE EVERYONE THERE :biggrin:   
I HOPE TO SEE AL MY CANADAIAN FRIENDS OUT THERE , PEACE


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2004, 11:37 PM
> *OK THE CRUISE IS GOING DOWN AT THE JAVA 'OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT' ITS WERE EVERYONE CUISES AT EVERY FRIDAY, ILL BE OUT THERE FILMING FOR THE NEXT STREET STARS DVD, ILL SEE EVERYONE THERE  :biggrin:
> I HOPE TO SEE AL MY CANADAIAN FRIENDS OUT THERE , PEACE
> [snapback]2137471[/snapback]​*



you know we will be there nick, :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Aug 16 2004, 06:19 AM
> *you know we will be there nick, :biggrin:
> [snapback]2137537[/snapback]​*


yup


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

i have good word that there will be a MAJOR VI bust at java the friday night before our show so i dont recomemd it

i am sticking to the ozone that night


----------



## foxxybiitch2u (Aug 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Aug 7 2004, 03:49 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i got some hotties lined up for the show :biggrin:
> [snapback]2115063[/snapback]​*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrfurious_@Aug 16 2004, 05:32 AM
> *i have good word that there will be a MAJOR VI bust at java the friday night before our show so i dont recomemd it
> 
> i am sticking to the ozone that night
> [snapback]2138026[/snapback]​*


whats a major vi?????? all i know is we all need to be in the same spot and kick it since i only get to go up there once a year i wanna hang out with all the hommies :biggrin:


----------



## poncho (Oct 13, 2003)

looking forward to the show ,,no car this year but i'll be there for sure!!!


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

vi means vehicle inspection. but i ain't worried. we'll hook up sumthin before the show to get everyone hyped. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

fa sho


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Aug 17 2004, 12:54 PM
> *vi means vehicle  inspection. but i ain't worried. we'll hook up sumthin before the show to get everyone hyped. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2142815[/snapback]​*


set it up now, so were not the only ones out there

street customs magazine will also be out there friday night so everyone come out and kick it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

dont worry java wont be slow. hell they get more cars on a friday night then LRM shows


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mrfurious_@Aug 17 2004, 02:39 PM
> *dont worry java wont be slow.  hell they get more cars on a friday night then LRM shows
> [snapback]2143181[/snapback]​*


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

mmmm hmm

10 days


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

JAVA IT IS!!!!!!


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

like i said, i gotta go prep the ozone for us the next night


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrfurious_@Aug 18 2004, 07:03 AM
> *like i said, i gotta go prep the ozone for us the next night
> [snapback]2145142[/snapback]​*


for saturday night?


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

should be awesome

ttt!


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

I dont think I am going.. I have no money, and the fucking ferry only makes it worse..


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

"prep" is that code for finding young tenders before G gets to them?






> _Originally posted by Mrfurious_@Aug 18 2004, 11:03 AM
> *like i said, i gotta go prep the ozone for us the next night
> [snapback]2145142[/snapback]​*


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Aug 19 2004, 07:13 AM
> *
> I dont think I am going.. I have no money, and the fucking ferry only makes it worse..
> [snapback]2148291[/snapback]​*


10 bucks each way and then use public transportation


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Aug 19 2004, 03:34 PM
> *"prep" is that code for finding young tenders before G gets to them?
> [snapback]2148901[/snapback]​*



better get preppin the shadow so it can win every class


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I might do a little "parking lot pimpin" the night before in the shadow...in the shadows.




> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 19 2004, 01:53 PM
> *better get preppin the shadow so it can win every class
> [snapback]2148953[/snapback]​*


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

so it sounds like java. i think we should set up a meeting time at my shop which is 2 minutes from java, then we'll all roll out together


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

sounds like its gonna be sweet, hopefully i can bring my car down. Can't Wait.


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

looks like the shirts are going to be in high demand.



thanks to the design buy THOUGHT PATTERNZ and FLOSSY




take a look for your self.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Aug 20 2004, 12:05 PM
> *so it sounds like java. i think we should set up a meeting time at my shop which is 2 minutes from java, then we'll all roll out together
> [snapback]2152858[/snapback]​*



sounds like a plan G

everybody meet at his shop :biggrin: what time???


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 caprice lowrider_@Aug 20 2004, 01:34 PM
> *sounds like its gonna be sweet, hopefully i can bring my car down.  Can't Wait.
> [snapback]2153172[/snapback]​*


no reason you can't man, it will be fun


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Sick shirts how big they go? im like 3xl


Looksl ike i get to go after all... 


but ill be comming in the most dented Mazda you have ever seen. it literally captures the essence of the last 10 years of budget minitrucking.. Pathfinder rims, airshocks, dents, rattles.. the whole deal.. I dont know how i feel about that, at least i get to go...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Just wanted to let you canada R I guys know that even tho i shot a cylinder almost all the way threw my hood this weekened in Albany Or Im still going to do my best to get there with my car. It goes in for paint tmw and Im going to try and get new cylinder and hose from zack this week and fix it.


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Aug 21 2004, 12:01 PM
> *sounds like a plan G
> 
> everybody meet at his shop :biggrin:  what time???
> [snapback]2155860[/snapback]​*



i was thinkin about 9 ish :dunno:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

G I should have your chips to the trophy guy things he can have them done 4 me this week.


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

chad, was it on the bumper at the tome?

:biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrfurious_@Aug 22 2004, 02:01 PM
> *chad, was it on the bumper at the tome?
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2158649[/snapback]​*


Nope, Secound lick and BOOM I had a nice big ass outty dent in my hood.

Open the hood and nuthin but my favorite stuff, oil everywhere.
Broke the hose right off the fitting . I knew before I left for Albany that somthing was making a noise but I could not figure out what it was. the cylinder had worked it self lose and then when it was on its last 2 threads it just stripped out and blew right up like a bullet.


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Aug 21 2004, 12:38 PM
> *no reason you can't man, it will be fun
> [snapback]2156001[/snapback]​*


i dunno man, weather aint lookin to good right now, i hope it changes


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

yeah its gonna be shitty for like 3 more days, hopefully it gets better by sat.


----------



## hotwheels (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allergic2life_@Aug 22 2004, 01:47 PM
> *yeah its gonna be shitty for like 3 more days, hopefully it gets better by sat.
> [snapback]2158740[/snapback]​*



sposed to rain sat....kinda nice friday and sunday....but rain on saturday

but im still excited to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Bruce (Feb 8, 2003)

I am making the trip over from the island and would like to know if this event is a go rain or shine??? Do you expect a good turnout of show cars even if it rains??? What time Saturday is the hop contest???


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

well if it does rain i guess we will all be in for a shitty day of looking at hot naked women in DELANIES. sorry guys. heheheheheh


thus the reason we have a show with something other to do then sit in some big stupid parking lot waiting for trophies.


 

but remember all: 

there is NO, NO, NO drinking in the lot. if you are caught boozing outside you will be told to leave


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

so is this rain or shine?


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

either way im still going.


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

RAIN OR SHINE. I HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE REGARDLESS OF THE WEATHER. THIS IS OUR ONLY LOWRIDER SHOW THIS YEAR AND WITH THE MAGAZINE COVERAGE AND ALL OF OUR HARD WORK THERE'S NO TURNING BACK. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE. G


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

If i get over there, im gunna get fucked cause im only 17 ( i dont look it tho)


or does someone have hookups?

I can usually get in to bars n shit, but it would be some pretty lame shit being stuck outside...


----------



## kyle (Feb 20, 2002)

we well be out there. im workin on the car right now so it well make it. so rain or shine the cars goin to the R.I. show. :biggrin:


----------



## foxxybiitch2u (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 22 2004, 11:52 AM
> *Just wanted to let you canada R I guys know that even tho i shot a cylinder almost all the way threw my hood this weekened in Albany Or Im still going to do my best to get there with my car. It goes in for paint tmw and Im going to try and get new cylinder and hose from zack this week and fix it.
> [snapback]2158401[/snapback]​*


----------



## foxxybiitch2u (Aug 3, 2004)

sorry to hear


> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 22 2004, 11:52 AM
> *Just wanted to let you canada R I guys know that even tho i shot a cylinder almost all the way threw my hood this weekened in Albany Or Im still going to do my best to get there with my car. It goes in for paint tmw and Im going to try and get new cylinder and hose from zack this week and fix it.
> [snapback]2158401[/snapback]​*


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Aug 23 2004, 09:08 AM
> *If i get over there, im gunna get fucked cause im only 17 ( i dont look it tho)
> or does someone have hookups?
> 
> ...



don't worry, we got the hook ups for the afterparty. :biggrin:


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

oh for real huh, so if im there im not gunna have any problems?


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

g dont go making deals you cant keep 100%









but



we will do our best, i know of strings that can be pulled


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

like i said no worries. by the way, u see the forecast, shit keeps changing everyday so there's still hope for sun


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

MONTES ALMOST READY :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Aug 23 2004, 07:46 PM
> *MONTES ALMOST READY :biggrin:
> [snapback]2162121[/snapback]​*


lookin good G, who did the murals?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Aug 23 2004, 06:42 PM
> *like i said no worries. by the way, u see the forecast, shit keeps changing everyday so there's still hope for sun
> [snapback]2162102[/snapback]​*


The weather satelites that Environment Canada and other weather forecasters use are only accurate for three days forecasts. Anything beyond that is mere speculation. Hence, there's a good chance the weather will be nice for Saturday


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

damn g, those murals look good.


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Aug 24 2004, 04:46 AM
> *MONTES ALMOST READY :biggrin:
> [snapback]2162121[/snapback]​*


NICE paint!

Listening to the beat 94.5 over the net for the last week and a half (ain't nothing else to do in this God Forsaken Sault Ste. Marie town) and heard a gang o' ads for the R.I. show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

i wanna be a weather man. all you have to do is guess at the weather and stand in ront of a blue screen. 




the forcast changes every 15minutes, not even to mention the diff between channels :uh:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mrfurious_@Aug 24 2004, 03:39 PM
> *i wanna be a weather man.  all you have to do is guess at the weather and stand in ront of a blue screen.
> the forcast changes every 15minutes, not even to mention the diff between channels :uh:
> [snapback]2163115[/snapback]​*


and the hottie weather girls tryin' to 'make it' as a real newscaster


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

thanx guys, HOPE THE WEATHER CHANGES, BUT EITHER WAY WE'LL BE PUTTIN IT DOWN


----------



## BigBlackLincoln (May 10, 2004)

I'M GONNA TRY AND ROLL THERE, CAR WON'T BE LIFTED THOUGH DUMPS ARE STILL IN MEXICO


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

hey does anyone know if there are payouts for the hopp contest ? milkweed has not gotten back to me yet.


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

im gonna pray its sunny for sat :biggrin:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 24 2004, 04:22 PM
> *hey does anyone know if there are payouts for the hopp contest ? milkweed has not gotten back to me yet.
> [snapback]2164413[/snapback]​*



THere will be, just haven't figured out how much yet. Just depends on how many cars and classes we have


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Aug 24 2004, 05:42 PM
> *THere will be, just haven't figured out how much yet. Just depends on how many cars and classes we have
> [snapback]2164657[/snapback]​*



ya i heard some sown south guys arent coming, guess zack will take it all :0


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 24 2004, 09:22 PM
> *hey does anyone know if there are payouts for the hopp contest ? milkweed has not gotten back to me yet.
> [snapback]2164413[/snapback]​*



he is like that


----------



## SAL (Feb 20, 2004)

yo i hope weather gets better for the weekend .............. i already was out in the rain last saturday at that family reunion car show in bellingham. but i'll be there regardless


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

ya that one was a little wet, dont think we'll have that rainy of a day regardless


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

I SEE SUN IN OUR FORECAST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater. (Jul 27, 2004)

I SEE LOTS OF TROPHIES IN THE NEAR FUTURE


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater._@Aug 25 2004, 11:29 AM
> *I SEE LOTS OF TROPHIES IN THE NEAR FUTURE
> [snapback]2166258[/snapback]​*



SORRY, WE DON'T HAVE A HOOPTIE CLASS


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Come on, that ain't a hooptie, I'd roll it. :uh:


----------



## tangelo 85 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Aug 25 2004, 08:27 AM
> *I SEE SUN IN OUR FORECAST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2165942[/snapback]​*


Saw the sun in the forcast too my friend :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tangelo 85_@Aug 25 2004, 08:25 PM
> *Saw the sun in the forcast too my friend :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2167598[/snapback]​*



i'm gonnnna pray to the gods that the forecast don't change :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: (theres 8 , one for each arm of my god


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

uh yes good old gnush


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

are you calling the shadow out????? ILL PUT MY MURALS AGAINST YOURS :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Aug 25 2004, 07:48 PM
> *SORRY, WE DON'T HAVE A LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR CLASS
> [snapback]2167354[/snapback]​*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Aug 26 2004, 05:53 AM
> *are you calling the shadow out????? ILL PUT MY MURALS AGAINST YOURS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2168473[/snapback]​*


"Winners Circle" :thumbsup: Maybe one day "Coppa Feel" can compete


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 26 2004, 09:42 AM
> *"Winners Circle" :thumbsup: Maybe one day "Coppa Feel" can compete
> [snapback]2168742[/snapback]​*




:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

here is the map to the bbq (on sunday) for all those participating in the show saturday


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: soon!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

nothing but sun for this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## SAL (Feb 20, 2004)

just checked says sun partly cloudy and 21 good enough for me


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

fuck me! i thought i was all good then i take one of my pumps apart to change a motor and it has a fuckin tang KEY :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Aug 26 2004, 12:44 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2169436[/snapback]​*


"Coppa feel" is the name graham appointed to my Caddy.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Ahh yeah.. Now i dont have to come in a minitruck :biggrin:


but im still in my car on stocks :thumbsdown:


but its still better then a mazda..


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Str8 game for that flyer.


----------



## lunch_box2k1 (Jun 24, 2003)

thanks for the map maybe this year i will make it ontime with allergic2life :cheesy:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lunch_box2k1_@Aug 27 2004, 08:07 AM
> *thanks for the map maybe this year i will make it ontime with allergic2life :cheesy:
> [snapback]2171881[/snapback]​*



i herd about that lol

funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ill be at the cruise spot about 10, everyone come outand kick it :biggrin:


----------



## Klarc (Mar 5, 2002)

I've heard from numerous people that there's gonna be a VI crackdown at the Java Slut tonight. :angry: Might be an idea to meet somewhere else. I don't think the cops can issue VI's to out of towners, but it sounds like a lot of locals are avoiding Java Hut. Oh well, I know i'll be at the show for sure! Can't effin wait :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

if anyone wants to call me and let me know were there spot is at or if you want to know were im at and come and kick it call 509 728 3946 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

neighbourhood auto glass at 7 everyone. 


we will send a scout to the java to inspect the VI deal 1st


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Oooo Covert Ops!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

not much went down at the java hut


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klarc_@Aug 27 2004, 03:35 PM
> *I don't think the cops can issue VI's to out of towners[snapback]2173499[/snapback]​*


I hope that's true. :biggrin: 

I might have to roll over solo mission at 7 am and pay ferry both ways. :uh: 
gotta get up in 5 hours, i wonder if I can do it ...............


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

and how's parking goiing to be? If anyone from LiL sees a white on red impala with a cracked winshield and a dent, that's me, say hi.


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Aug 28 2004, 12:53 AM
> *I hope that's true.  :biggrin:
> 
> I might have to roll over solo mission at 7 am and pay ferry both ways.  :uh:
> ...


i think he meant ppl from the states......


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

i was so lazy to go out to the hava hut tonight, didnt even bother.


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

go time


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

THIS IS FUCKIGN BULLSHIT MY FRIEND IS NOT CALLIGN ME BACK ITS 7 AM AND WITHOUT HIM I CANT AFFORD THE FERRY BOTH WAYS :FUCKINGPISSED:


----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)

*Looks like rain... fuckin GAY!!!! I guess the strippers will make up for that........ enjoy looking at my hooptie.......WINDOWS UP!!! *


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Great turn out even thou it rained, porps to RI canada for putting on a great show, to all the class torphy takes keep up the great work.

see everybody at the ozone tonight :biggrin: its time to get your drink on....... :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

show was some good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

The show was good :biggrin: I had a great time........but I hated driving the Caddy and Gator in the rain though.


----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)

*I had a great time even tho it rained....... big whoop. Would have been nicer if it stayed dry even with over cast..... whatever,

Nice to see some people I have'nt seen in a while. Nice to meet some new peeps. Some wicked rides. Love the T/A that showed up HAHAH!!!! (*Dukes of hazzard insert here*)


The Wildcat loves the rain!! Posi fichtailing through all the intersections back home. Good fun. And the strippers, well there was 2 good ones at least. made for an interesting day off...


NAILHEAD  *


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

thanks to all who came. see you tonight and tomorrow too


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks to all the guys from RI had a splash :roflmao: I mean blast big sucess like usual. Good to see all the support for the show see yall tomorrow!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

well i tried, and i was denied entrance to canada :angry:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2004, 05:29 AM
> *well i tried, and i was denied entrance to canada  :angry:
> [snapback]2176846[/snapback]​*


ya thats what milkweed told us


----------



## SAL (Feb 20, 2004)

good show even with the rain but was way better than last week can't wait till next years


----------



## lunch_box2k1 (Jun 24, 2003)

great show, glad the sun was trying to pop out. great to see everyones car from lil and the local ones too!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mrfurious (Jun 25, 2003)

i think last night was good......................






on the way to the park


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 28 2004, 07:21 PM
> *The show was good :biggrin: I had a great time........but I hated driving the Caddy and Gator in the rain though.
> [snapback]2176315[/snapback]​*


those wheels on the caddy are amazing. the show was worth the trip, raining or not. see all you guys in 2 weeks in langley.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Great show guys,
Sorry I had to bail out early, Hope the bbq went well.
It was nice to meet some new layit low peeps, Like Westside rydes and fried chiken eater. Your guys cars are tight. See everyone hopefully down here on the 18.


----------



## Klarc (Mar 5, 2002)

I had a great weekend! Thanks to Steve and all the RI guys for putting on the show, after party and the BBQ. The rain really wasn't even that bad, I was just happy to be out rollin with everyone. I look forward to next year.

Clark


----------



## lunch_box2k1 (Jun 24, 2003)

like to thanks RI for the bbq they pulled off today. had a great time enjoying the SUN while it was there.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Aug 29 2004, 11:53 AM
> *those wheels on the caddy are amazing.    the show was worth the trip, raining or not.    see all you guys in 2 weeks in langley.
> [snapback]2178057[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro. I just need to clean em now. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 29 2004, 05:55 PM
> *Great show guys,
> Sorry I had to bail out early, Hope the bbq went well.
> It was nice to meet some new layit low peeps, Like Westside rydes and fried chiken eater. Your guys cars are tight. See everyone hopefully down here on the 18.
> [snapback]2178824[/snapback]​*


It was nice to meet you as well Chad. Don't worry bro, we'll kick it down at down at the Olympia show as well. Lookin forward to it.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 29 2004, 06:55 PM
> *Great show guys,
> Sorry I had to bail out early, Hope the bbq went well.
> It was nice to meet some new layit low peeps, Like Westside rydes and fried chiken eater. Your guys cars are tight. See everyone hopefully down here on the 18.
> [snapback]2178824[/snapback]​*



what's on the 18th? I know there's a langley show and shine this weekend, then the cruise-in the weekend after, what's on the 18th weekend? olympia WA?


----------



## BUICK_GIRL (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey!! Just wanted to say thanks to RI for putting on a great show! Rain or shine it was a good time! And the bbq was great! Good job guys all the work really paid off!!!!!! Looking forward to next year. :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Aug 30 2004, 10:38 AM
> *what's on the 18th?  I know there's a langley show and shine this weekend, then the cruise-in the weekend after, what's on the 18th weekend? olympia WA?
> [snapback]2180411[/snapback]​*



royal image chapter down south is havign a car show on the 18th of sept...

exit 108 off I 5 hwy...


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 29 2004, 07:55 PM
> *Great show guys,
> Sorry I had to bail out early, Hope the bbq went well.
> It was nice to meet some new layit low peeps, Like Westside rydes and fried chiken eater. Your guys cars are tight. See everyone hopefully down here on the 18.
> [snapback]2178824[/snapback]​*


was wondering where you made off to, didn't see you at the bbq. heard you took off early nice long hung over trip home. :uh: 



the club was the shit. the bbq was real cool thanx again to the canada chapter for puttin' it on. wish i could have made the show but the damn border seemed more interesting. lol :cheesy: hope to see everyone in lacey next month. tacoma will be.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Had to get to work early monday moring so I wanted to get home and get some rest, Before monday came. The trip home was a typical one for me. Exhaust kept breaking and falling down, So had to stop and tie it up with speaker wire a couple times. lol


----------



## Mongo (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Apr 30 2004, 11:04 AM
> *props to flossy for all his efforts on tha flyer.
> [snapback]1909638[/snapback]​*



Mongo thinks your mural on your car is very funny. Mongo,Mongo,Mongo.


----------

